#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  IOS Cisco 2950

## z4gors

Pessoal, bom dia.

Gostaria de saber se algum de vocês possui a imagem ios do Switch Cisco 2950 Series pra me enviar? Pois já revirei a internet e não achei nada pra baixar.

Agradeço desde já.

----------


## sapucaia

IOS de Switch Layer 2 e 3, sem features de segurança ou roteamento avançado, não precisa de contrato na cisco pra baixar. Basta fazer um cadastro básico no site da cisco.

----------


## z4gors

Mais ai é que ta, nem na cisco tem o arquivo pra download...

----------


## sapucaia

Basta buscar no google... c2950*.bin

----------

